# Allgemeine Frage zu Spamassassin und Amavisd bzw. Spam Behandlung allgemein



## M. Zink (4. Juli 2009)

Ich hab langsam aber sicher die Nase sowas von Voll mit dem ganzen Spam Müll. Und der Konfigurationsaufwand ist mir einfach zu hoch um für jede einzelne Domain und jede einzelne Mailadresse die Black und Withelist zu führen. Über den Score Wert erreiche ich gar kein brauchbares Ergebnis da spätestens bei einer meiner Domains grundsätzlich jede Menge Mails ankommen die einen Score von 8 erreichen welche ich aber unbedingt benötige. Pauschal löschen bringt mich also nicht weiter. Lokal hab ich auch noch einen Spamfilter laufen bei dem ich Black und Withelisten führe aber ich dreh hier echt durch wenn ich täglich so viele Mails durchsehen muss. Alleine nur heute habe ich 367 Mails bekommen, davon 298 ganz sicher Spam, 40 hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit und 29 möglicher Spamverdacht. Das heißt mindestens 69 Mails musste ich heut manuell durchschauen. Und würde ich nur einen Tag alle Spamfilter abstellen würde mein Outlook überlaufen vor Müll.

Gibt es nicht irgend eine effektive Lösung für dieses Problem? Wie kann ich z.B. festlegen, dass keine Mail aus Russland oder China durchkommt? Also nicht pro Mailadresse sondern auf dem gesamten Server? Wobei die Absenderadresse ja fast immer gefaked ist wenn man sich mal den Header anschaut.

Ich bin mal auf Tips gespannt. Wegen mir installiere ich noch 20 Programme auf dem Server nur das Spamproblem muss weniger werden egal wie.


----------



## Till (5. Juli 2009)

Ich erreiche mit einem default amavisd setup mit ispconfig 3 > 99 Prozent Spam filter rate und score 5 bei keinen false positives in den letzten Monaten. Ich denke mehr kann man da nicht wirklich erwarten. Wenn Du Mails mit score 8 bekommst dann ist definitiv beim Absender was im Argen, solltest Du Dir also mal ansehen warum sie aussortiert werden. Ich hab das System seit einiger Zeit auch für diverse Kunden am laufen und keinerlei Beschwerden wegen false positives.

Ansonsten solltest Du natürlich die üblichen smtp blacklists direkt in der potfix main.cf eingebunden haben umd schonmal den ganzen Müll von dynamischen IP's vorab zu filtern.


----------



## M. Zink (6. Juli 2009)

Nun ja, den Score von 8 erreichen zwei meiner Kunden durch HTML Mail, Bilder in der Mail, und irgend einen Müll der mit deren Telefonanlage zu tun hat damit die in der Mail auf eine Telefonnummer klicken können und dann die Nummer gewählt wird mit dem normalen Telefon. Weiß auch nicht so ganz genau was da läuft aber die beiden Absender müssen durch kommen anders geht es leider nicht.

Meine anderen Mailadressen hab ich bei Score 5.0 auf sofort löschen gestellt. aber selbst da kommen etliche Mails durch. Die Mails die durch kommen haben teilweise einen Score von 2.2 oder 2.4 und mehr nicht. So weit runter kann man mit dem Wert einfach nicht sonst kommt ja fast gar nichts mehr durch.

Wie meinst Du das mit den Blacklists? Welche gibt es da denn und wie baue ich das in der main.cfg ein?


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2009)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/block_spam_at_mta_level_postfix


----------



## M. Zink (7. Juli 2009)

Ah perfekt! Alles was man braucht gibts hier als HowTo.

Kurze fragen noch - und nicht lachen - wie erfahre ich die Version von meinem Postfix?


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2009)

postconf -d | grep version


----------

